# Code 100-125 rail in 1:20.3 / Fn3; is it possible?



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hello All,

I am building an indoor layout for a light rail common carrier in 1:20.3 scale. Is it possible to use Code 100 or 125 rail? The actuall railroad used 30-35 lb. rail and I'd like to model it as close to scale. What problems will this cause. Do I need to reduce the flange for my locomotives and rolling stock? Any help with this matter would be deeply appreciated.

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker

Proprietor

Narrow Bottom & Western Railwy

&

Laurel Creek
Lumber Company


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Civil War modeling? 

Flanges may be problematic. 

Using Gauge 1?

You might need to make your own turnouts too


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I use code 215 and the flanges of my rolling stock (Accucraft with a few B'mann locos) clear the spike heads readily. I do not believe that they will clear code 125 but just might get over code 148. To model Civil War era stuff you are almost entirely on your own but making flanged wheels in quantity isn't much fun. You need to do some experimentation - I would suggest a Gary Raymond wheelset and some hand spiked code 125 and 148 and just see for yourself what is possible. I am not optimistic at all about code 100 as I just took a piece of code 100 track and matched it against an Accucraft flange - it didnt look good though that is hardly scientific. 

Regards ... Doug


----------

